# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Наука обольщения.

## Irina

*Женские чары. Ликбез для женщин* 

Да уж, поистине женский день 8 марта. Таковы наши традиции, местами раздутые, местами забавные и радостные. Именно в такие дни особенно хочется быть привлекательной и окруженной мужским вниманием.  Даже если сегодня вы пока одна, спешите разобраться в науке обольщения и нагоните с лихвой.

Часто женщины задаются вопросами: Как завладеть его мыслями, стать для него особенной. Какими премудростями стоит овладеть. Именно об этом в сегодняшнем выпуске.

Мной лично было опрошено все мое знакомое мужское население, перебрано масса изданий, и вот, что получилось самым значимым. Это моменты общей подачи, а о конкретных деталях и действиях расскажу в следующем выпуске.

Разберем общие вопросы, которые следует использовать как при знакомстве, так и при уже складывающихся отношениях. И тут совершенно не важно, наметили вы их себе на уикенд или на ближайший год.

1.Женщина должна быть женщиной.
Как сама форма, так и ее подача . Внешний вид сразу настраивает мужчину на определенные ожидания, поэтому старый свитер или кофта-балахон отменяются. Общение хорошо сопровождать плавными движениями определенного направления своего тела: легкие покачивания бедрами, мягкая жестикуляция.

Я сама очень люблю спортивный стиль в одежде, но на свидания всегда переключаюсь на соблазнительный образ. Сексуальная женственная одежда настраивает на нужный лад и способствует проявлению чар, даже если они приснули за зиму.


2.Умные мужчины ценят умных женщин!

Им тоже важно, чтобы было с кем поговорить, честное слово. Только даме стоит исключить навязчивость, но всегда быть досягаемой. Иначе говоря, мужчины желают, чтобы женщина всегда чувствовала, когда нужна, но не показывала свое превосходство.
Я уже много лет использую термин - управляемая глупость. Когда вы знаете свою ценность, но держите ее при себе, никакого афиширования.

Частая ошибка сильных успешных женщин - начать меряться с мужчинами своими успехами. Так хочется доказать свою состоятельность, что вы ничуть не хуже их можете с чем-то справиться. Вот только не ждите потом к себе поблажек, или женщина - объектом вожделения, или конкурент, третьего не дано!


3.Мужчин привлекает спокойная уверенность в себе.

Причем часто даже не очень привлекательная внешность может компенсироваться веселым нравом, позитивным  отношением к жизни. То есть дело не столько во внешних данных, сколько в манере девушки себя подать.
Мужчин просто клинит, когда женщины начинают придираться к себе.

Типа: «я так поправилась, ты наверное заметил. Ой, я прямо не знаю стоит ли… Что-то я боюсь, что ничего не получится и т.п.».


4.Признания жаждет каждая мужская особь.

Проявляйте внимание к нему, искреннюю заинтересованность к его личности, спрашиваете, интересуетесь. Это очень цепляет, он чувствует себя важным и значимым рядом с вами. Логичное дополнение сюда - комплименты. Да, мужчины их тоже любят. Найдите его сильные стороны и непременно подчеркивайте их, ободряйте.

Своему любимому мужчине я регулярно говорю, что восхищаюсь его способность делать несколько дел одновременно. Он тает на глазах)))


5.Частенько спрашивайте у мужчины совета по любому вопросу, даже если вы в нем совершенно не нуждаетесь.

Так вы показываете, что для вас ценно мнение мужчины (опять же ублажаем жажду признания). Главное, он должен знать ответы. Убийственно «парить» мужика вопросами про шмотки и прически. Берите ЕГО темы.

Н-р, Какой фирмы компьютерные диски лучше купить?


6.Вам стоит помнить, что ваше эффективное оружие - беззащитность.

Дайте ему возможность проявить о вас заботу.

Например: У вас может периодически что-нибудь ломаться:  открывалка, чайник, сотовый телефон, компьютер, телевизор. Естественно, вы просите его разобраться. Тут есть одна хитрость -  редкий мужчина - мастер по ремонту бытовых   приборов. Но, как выясняется, ничего чинить и не надо. У телевизора элементарно  сбилась настройка, а компьютер выполнил недопустимую операцию - его перезагрузить нужно.

Любой мужчина уверен, что значительно лучше женщины разбирается в технике.  Позвольте ему себя проявить. Он вырастет в собственных глазах.


7.Мужчинам нравятся женщины, которых нужно завоевывать, когда им бросают вызов, то просыпается инстинкт охотника.

Ошибочно с первой встречи демонстрировать, что он для вас - пуп Земли и последний поезд на материк. Большая часть испугается и сбежит. А вторая, начнет вами манипулировать.

Главное не заиграться, поскольку если женщина недоступна всем мужчинам, они могут испугаться, что она слишком серьезна. Найдите «свою середину», сочетающуюся с вашим базовым стилем. Стерве играть охотницу все равно, что «мышке» вампиршу. Тем не менее, создайте своему избраннику хоть небольшую сложность в достижении вас.

У меня была ситуация, когда мужчина, придя ко мне в гости, наткнулся на шикарный букет цветов в гостиной. Он нашел смелость спросить, а я находчивость интригующе ответить. С той встречи он стал гораздо больше знаков внимания мне оказывать.

Дух соперничества и охотничий инстинкт мужчины - это ваш козырь!

8.Неординарность.

Покажи себя с неожиданной стороны, свою экспертность в какой-то теме. Научи своего мужчину одной-двум вещам, о которых он не имеет представления, и он еще долго не сможет выкинуть тебя из головы. Но учти: большинству парней совершенно неинтересно, чем заканчивается твоя любимая книжка. Чтобы расширить его горизонты и стать для него самой интригующей девушкой на свете, надо сделать что-нибудь завораживающее.

Научи, например, правильно выбирать красное вино в магазине или кожаную обувь в бутике. И каждый раз, когда он будет следовать твоему совету, то у него просто не будет выбора, кроме как вспомнить о тебе.

У меня были «товарищ», которого я научила правильно наносить крем для лица. Он был безумно тронут и внимал каждому слову. Поскольку такой интимный вопрос (избавление от морщин) мало с кем можно обсудить, я оказалась со своими советами как нельзя кстати.


Вообще, все это ерунда. Главное - женщина должна быть самой собой. Ненатуральность и наигранность раздражают. Даже если ты - хорошая актриса, всегда играть не сможешь. Вот тогда-то вашим отношениям придет ****ец конец.

Именно поэтому иногда лучше пройти через ломку признания и принятия себя такой какая есть. Из этой исходной точки можно продвигаться хоть вверх, хоть вширь. Зато это всегда будешь ты. А как известно, на любой товар найдется покупатель)))

Я люблю повторять: «Играйте себя! Остальные роли уже заняты».

А для начала разберись, что ты из себя представляешь. Вот на закуску маленькое на первый взгляд упражнение:

Посмотрите на себя со стороны взором независимого эксперта. И задайте себе вопрос: “Вы бы захотели эту женщину?”

Подумайте спокойно, тщательно.
Можете получить неожиданную, зато более менее объективную оценку.

----------

